# Interesting crop question



## USCGamecock (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey everyone! I have a bit of a question for you all. Firstly, I am no good at all with photoshop (I have gimp actually) so I will need some pretty detailed steps on how to do this haha. 

Anyways, I have left for college again and had to leave my special someone behind and so I wanted to do something special for her. I have some pictures of us together and I was thinking of cropping one into a heart. I thought that would be really cool to do. So any help would be appreciated as always! 

Thanks so much, and I love this site! :mrgreen:


----------



## reg (Aug 19, 2008)

Gimp Pen tool ----> draw a heart ----> copy and then paste into new file ----> win


----------



## USCGamecock (Aug 20, 2008)

reg said:


> Gimp Pen tool ----> draw a heart ----> copy and then paste into new file ----> win



Thanks Reg. But a problem I am running into is that I can not draw a heart to save my life. Especially with the pen tool!   Would there be any other way to make a heart? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, I am really not that good at photoshop! 


Thanks again!


----------



## USCGamecock (Aug 21, 2008)

100 views and no more responses? I would really really appreciate your answers on this! Im begging for help! haha   Thanks again!


----------



## USCGamecock (Aug 22, 2008)

Well from the lack of responses I have some new questions. How can i upload the full size of the picture? Maybe that will get some more responses to this. Also would posting this is another section help me out any? Thanks...


----------



## dkf10425 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have gimp, but I can tell you how to do this in Photoshop. Use the custom shape tool and make a heart over the area of the photo you choose. Then using the paths tab at the bottom there should be an option that says "load path as selection" during the cursor hover. Click this. Go to Select-Inverse. Then go to Edit-Fill. On this option you can fill the photo with black, white, or the color of your choice. You now have a heart crop with a color background.

Again, I know you don't have Photoshop, but if you ever get it those are the steps you follow.
To post a photo go to an image host, upload the photo and paste the
IMG code.


----------



## USCGamecock (Aug 24, 2008)

dkf10425 said:


> I don't have gimp, but I can tell you how to do this in Photoshop. Use the custom shape tool and make a heart over the area of the photo you choose. Then using the paths tab at the bottom there should be an option that says "load path as selection" during the cursor hover. Click this. Go to Select-Inverse. Then go to Edit-Fill. On this option you can fill the photo with black, white, or the color of your choice. You now have a heart crop with a color background.
> 
> Again, I know you don't have Photoshop, but if you ever get it those are the steps you follow.
> To post a photo go to an image host, upload the photo and paste the
> IMG code.




Thanks for the response! I appreciate it! However I just cant do this myself..I have played around for hours trying to get it to work but Im getting nothing! So I was wondering how I could upload the FULL size of the image. I know how to upload like a 800x600 but I want to print this out in 8x10 so i figured it would be best to upload the full size image right? 

I just hope you guys can help out a fellow photoshop noob!  

Thanks again!


----------



## dkf10425 (Aug 24, 2008)

Go here: http://imagevenue.com/

They allow for 3mb max image size.


----------



## USCGamecock (Aug 24, 2008)

dkf10425 said:


> Go here: http://imagevenue.com/
> 
> They allow for 3mb max image size.




Oh wow! Thank you so much!  
So if anyone could help me with this I would REALLY appreciate it! Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## ann (Aug 24, 2008)

google photoscape, download it (it's free) look under frames and they have a heart.

they also  have a set of video's that review all the functions of the software.

this software will do lots of basic stuff plus more and is free.


----------



## dkf10425 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Aug 24, 2008)

I took a stab at it too......let me know if you want full sized version


----------



## USCGamecock (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW! I am shocked! These are WAY better than I was thinking about! Thank you so much! This is exactly why I love this site, no nonsense pure help! Thank you guys so much again haha!


----------



## Raze (Sep 6, 2008)

Another one


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 7, 2008)

Thought this one seemed a little too dark so modified :


----------

